# Is Android Development Head First Outdated?



## jakobzeise (16. Apr 2021)

I want to learn Android Development. I have the first Editon of Head First Android Development. Is the book too old to learn from? Should I buy the second Edition, wait for the third or learn from somewhere else?

Jakob


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 65838 (16. Apr 2021)

you learn by coding and trying not by reading


----------



## M.L. (17. Apr 2021)

"Too old" (also) depends from the market share of the android API versions in use (currently Android >= 10) .  And tools or guidelines like "Kotlin", "TDD", "Clean Code", "Cross Platform", ... shouldn't be neglected.


----------



## kneitzel (17. Apr 2021)

And if you would like to read the 3rd edition of the book: It is already available on the learning platform of o'reilly. So maybe you can get the free test the learning platform to read the book. (Maybe even "get" it - copy and paste to a word document works but is not the official / allowed way ... but as long as you do not give it to other even that might be no problem.)


----------

